# Can baby goats overheat?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

We have been in this horrible drought with temps being 99 to 105 degrees. They were born this am and i noticed they were painting this afternoon its hot inside the barn but they refuse to leave and mom bring them in when i take them out. There is a big door on the barn. So can i put a fan in there? Or is it better not to? And can they overheat?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Babies goats can overheat. A fan may be a good idea, just make sure it's not blowing right on them, or it may be too drafty.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I would circulate the air with a fan. Last year I had 2 kids born in a heat wave (barn 115F) and ended up having to buy ice bags, wrap them(the ice bags) in a good bit of towels and ride the heat wave out as the kids just were not thriving in the heat. THe kids laid on the bags, came off to eat and seemed to do better with keeping cool around day 2-3 and I didn't put it out again. I also took it up at night.
I guess a good bit of caution with putting them on ice should be exercised as they should not get cold! THe towels should stay dry and should just feel slightly cool to the touch.

THe fan helped though and kept the air in the barn from getting totally unimaginable. I keep 2 going this year and it helps.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i did have the fan on the floor but they were able to move out of the wind if they wanted. Ive know put it up about 3 ft of the floor. Tomorrow were supposed to get up to 110, i think i freeze jugs of water and put out for them.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I could not stand it Almond Joy i think was going to melt if i did not do anything. She was sprawled out panting heavy. Jamocha was hot but doing ok. So i put them in the back bathroom its cool back there but not cold. Hope this does not mess them up. I can tell its hotter then its every been out there goats are laying down and not out grazing.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Do they have cool electrolyte water available? That helped my goats through our heat wave (not as hot as yours, though). Also, plain cold water available at all times. My goats eat ice cubes, too. =) Good luck.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I understand, and I would have done the same thing. We just need to be careful not to put their bodies through too much stress by suddenly taking them out of the heat, then putting them back in.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Fans work great...just make sure it's one where you can keep that goats away so they don't hurt themselves. :doh: Those barn fans work really well and I think most livestock enjoys that on a super hot day. Be sure to keep constant cool, fresh water out and plenty of shade.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well they loved it in the bathroom they just slept in there. It was a little warm in there to me. Ive got my air set on 72 but im guessing its around 85 degrees. I had the air vent blocked and if it got to cool in there i figured i would open the window slightly. I will probably bring them in for the next 4 days. Today forecast calls for 106 tomorrow 104 it continues to drop down to 100 then it stays around that temp. My kids youth minister said she talk to a guy that just came back from Africa and he said it was cooler there then it is here.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I just had babies born Thurs an they get really hot during the day. So I wet them down. The water I use is not cold just luke warm. We do have some wind but its hot air just blowin around so with the babies being wet it cools them off an they stop panting atleast. They dont drink much milk being that hot so when I wet them down they will drink. They were 3 days old before I wetted them down I wouldnt have done it if they were just 1 to 2 days old. Our heat index for today is 112 I would put up some fans but like I said the wind is blowing but its really hot. Good luck.


----------

